# Discord wont recognize my microphone



## Paiuand (Aug 29, 2017)

I am using a Sony MDR-ZX110APP which is a headphone with a built-in microphone, im pluging it into the PC i do hear stuff but i cant talk, am i doing something wrong?
I also went to Settings then Voice then Input Device but there is only the Default Option and something else which isnt the headphone.
Advice is appreciated.


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 29, 2017)

What is your os?


----------



## Paiuand (Aug 29, 2017)

Windows 10


----------



## Minox (Aug 29, 2017)

Try going to Settings -> App Settings -> Voice & Video and enabled "Use Legacy Audio Subsystem" and see if that solves your issue.

That is what worked for me when I had issues getting my headset to work.


----------



## Sketchy1 (Aug 31, 2017)

Paiuand said:


> I am using a Sony MDR-ZX110APP which is a headphone with a built-in microphone, im pluging it into the PC i do hear stuff but i cant talk, am i doing something wrong?
> I also went to Settings then Voice then Input Device but there is only the Default Option and something else which isnt the headphone.
> Advice is appreciated.


Had the same problem, until I found out that a built in mic headset requires a splitter


But by the way, does yours show the green indicator at all?


----------



## Paiuand (Aug 31, 2017)

It does who the indicator but it wont turn green, and btw the legacy audio thing didnt work...


----------



## Sketchy1 (Sep 1, 2017)

Paiuand said:


> It does who the indicator but it wont turn green, and btw the legacy audio thing didnt work...


Try going into options and unticking "auto detect input volume" then set that meter lower, and see if it picks up your voice then


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 1, 2017)

Paiuand said:


> It does who the indicator but it wont turn green, and btw the legacy audio thing didnt work...


If it has both microphone and headphone output on a single jack, you need to use a splitter, they're dirt cheap on eBay.


----------

